# 25kv underground service lateral



## Wireman415 (Aug 17, 2016)

The local utility has primary metering on a facility i maintain. 

They recommend we replace some 200 amp load break elbows because of some of the elbows looked overheated and possibly had loose connections. We removed the existing epoxies elbows and the burn marks were only around the semiconductor and one burn mark on the insulation. Any idea what would cause this?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

lightning strike or corona?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What type of cable?


----------

